# How to remove rear spoiler?



## dmorland (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone know how to remove the rear spoiler on a 1.8T coupe (2003)? I am not sure if it is bolted on or glued. Presumably the lining of the hatchback door needs to be removed - is there any instructions for this?


----------



## blackfnTTruck (Jan 9, 2005)

I believe both. You first need to remove the bolts. Then there is usually a strip of superman double sided tape. Some have used dental floss to cut through it to release the spoiler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

The TT rear spoiler is fixt with 4 bolts and double sited tape.
There are 2 bolts in the middle and 1 on both ends of the spoiler.
If you have remove the bolds you need some force to get the spoiler off.
It is possible that you get some paint damage.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

yep 4 bolts removable from the inside, but mine was stuck with stikaflex (ultra strong silicon sealer) it was a nightmare to get off. i had to carefully slice it with a knife loads of times until it came off.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You can also try pouring hot water over it while trying to cut through it, this will make the adhesive a little more pliable.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

bmx said:


> yep 4 bolts removable from the inside, but mine was stuck with stikaflex (ultra strong silicon sealer) it was a nightmare to get off. i had to carefully slice it with a knife loads of times until it came off.


Hi bmx

I am thinking about fitting the rear spoiler from the TT Sport and the corresponding mesh exhaust valance to my Bright Silver TT 225 Coupe. I may therefore be embarking on the torturous route you have just described. Why did you remove your rear spoiler? Please.

Regards

Joe


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTCool said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > yep 4 bolts removable from the inside, but mine was stuck with stikaflex (ultra strong silicon sealer) it was a nightmare to get off. i had to carefully slice it with a knife loads of times until it came off.
> ...


Joe, there really is no point in going to all that hassle when you can fit the OSIR Fibre with bonding adhesive and you wouldnt be able to tell the difference

just get this from the tt shop


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

this is the effect with the carbon version


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

TTCool said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > yep 4 bolts removable from the inside, but mine was stuck with stikaflex (ultra strong silicon sealer) it was a nightmare to get off. i had to carefully slice it with a knife loads of times until it came off.
> ...


to fit the v6 rear spoiler joe. the sport spoiler is pearlecent black and the v6 is satin black. as wak says its a damn sight easier to just stick the osir onto the original and you wouldnt have to pay for painting of the top panel on the spoiler. that aside i prefer to fit oem parts


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Wak and all you chaps for your prompt attention as usual.

I know about the Telson/Riso products and others. I've spoken to Andy, Yellow_TT. He has the Riso carbon fibre one. Iâ€™ve seen it and I like it a lot. Andy tells me there is a matching rear diffuser from Riso about to hit the market.

It's like this - I really like the look of the TT Sport, but I want all the creature comforts of my own car. 8) Plus the occasional rear seats. The idea, and it's only an idea, is to transform the external appearance of my TT to that of the Sport.

Project: From the Sport to my Bright Silver 225 (270) Quattro Coupe :

Fit the rear spoiler and mesh exhaust valance which is in that lush Phantom Black Pearl Effect. 

I prefer my chrome tail pipes, so no change there.

Paint the roof, tail gate and mirrors in that lush Phantom Black Pearl Effect. 

Fit the front lower valance from the Sport.

Either paint the front grills in the same lush Phantom Black Pearl Effect  or replace them with the genuine Sport parts.

Iâ€™ve priced the rear spoiler complete at Â£178; that seems very reasonable to me compared to others.

It seems an awful lot of trouble and expense to go to, but these are the reasons why:

The Sport is not available as I want it, and has little more power than a standard 225 anyway, although lighter, this in itself is not enough for me.

So far as the new TT is concerned, I cannot see how Audi are going to excite me in the same way as they did with the original model.

The new model will not have the kind of power increase that I would want.

Iâ€™m sure it will be bigger.

The price could be in the region of Â£32,000-34,000 pounds and my TT will only be worth about Â£10,000 or less by the time the new model is ready. That in itself is not a major problem; I just don't think the new car will be worth the cost to change, about Â£24,000 in my case.

My existing TT has not given me any trouble. The new one might!!   Although my TT is 5 years and 7 months old it is as new inside and out as the day I bought it, new, and has only covered 34,000 miles.

Before the new TT is available I will have to fit new brake discs and pads all round, belts, water pump, rollers etc. I donâ€™t want to risk not doing this work and it wouldnâ€™t be fair on the next owner anyway.

I estimate the cost to be around Â£2,000 for the Sport part of the project. The other work will have to be done anyway. And donâ€™t forget the new TT will depreciate by 20% the moment it leaves the showroom.

But itâ€™s not necessarily about cost; itâ€™s about having the perfect match of driver and vehicle.

*OR* I could just fit the Riso Carbon Fibre spoiler and the Riso rear diffuser...... Iâ€™ll get me coat.

Thanks for your patience.  Well it's been raining here all day. :wink:

Joe 8)


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Good luck with the plan Joe, and I think your right about the new TT.

I can see your point 240 bhp on a QS is not worth upgrading too if you dont want the recaros and want back seats, you could get yours remapped as well as all the outside changes.

Are you going to get QS alloys as well?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

khewett said:


> Good luck with the plan Joe, and I think your right about the new TT.
> 
> I can see your point 240 bhp on a QS is not worth upgrading too if you dont want the recaros and want back seats, you could get yours remapped as well as all the outside changes.
> 
> Are you going to get QS alloys as well?


Mine is already re-mapped. When the present set of tyres wear out it will be new alloys and tyres. In fact as and when things need replacing I will upgrade. At the moment it's Tarox G88 brake discs all round and fast road pads.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> ... I donâ€™t want to risk not doing this work and it wouldnâ€™t be fair on the next owner anyway. ...


What a decent chap you are Joe  .


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here is one i did earlier................









Not really this is the original one ,,, how it should be


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

David

I know what you mean. It's just that I was around racing cars for about 15 years and the associated look. Can't help myself. Must have something "impure". :lol: :lol: Something from a previous life. :roll: I like the look of both though really.

Joe


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTCool said:


> David
> 
> I know what you mean. It's just that I was around racing cars for about 15 years and the associated look. Can't help myself. Must have something "impure". :lol: :lol: Something from a previous life. :roll: I like the look of both though really.
> 
> Joe


Joe
I know what you mean , mine did not have the spoiler and i still love it without       
So stop having "IMPURE" thoughts :wink: :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Who? Me? Never :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Here is one i did earlier................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mine that silver TT that is missing its spoiler whos thet fine looking chap looking side that fantastic yellow TT :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one i did earlier................
> ...


You mean the TT with a boot full of pies


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


By the time that photo was taken the boot was only half full of pies


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

The mind is a funny thing. when the tt first hit the headlines for being unstable and they put the spoiler on (along with other mods) I thought, "Oh no!!! they have ruined it!!" Now I am so used to seeing them with the spoiler I think that look odd without and I have even thought about the carbon fibre lip for my own little TTC... 

Taste is a funny thing. It just comes and goes... Take my jacket for instance.... er..no... lets not go there :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> The mind is a funny thing. when the tt first hit the headlines for being unstable and they put the spoiler on (along with other mods) I thought, "Oh no!!! they have ruined it!!" Now I am so used to seeing them with the spoiler I think that look odd without and I have even thought about the carbon fibre lip for my own little TTC...
> 
> Taste is a funny thing. It just comes and goes... Take my jacket for instance.... er..no... lets not go there :roll:


I don't think they do tweed pies :lol: :lol: :lol: Andy will confirm this :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Taste is a funny thing. It just comes and goes... Take my jacket for instance..


I think you would be very lucky to get some one to do that :wink: :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I just crossed you two off the grand opening of my Cravat emporium! :evil:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> I just crossed you two off the grand opening of my Cravat emporium! :evil:


Will there be pies on at this do ???


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Stottie cakes! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Stottie cakes! :wink:


And pies I hope :!:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Stop going on about pies. I'm on "Dani's Diet" for Pete's sake. :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

but who is pete and what diet is he on? :wink:

:roll: someone had to say it 

Dave 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

DW225 said:


> but who is pete and what diet is he on? :wink:
> 
> :roll: someone had to say it
> 
> Dave 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Pete's on the Atkins diet etc etc...Isn't Forum Fun brilliant 8)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

no, milk's brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

